# Steezy Hoodies and Tall Tees



## Guest

sup guys

another thread on steezy shit.sorry haha. 
But i was wondering any one no any ill websites wer i can buy reall baggy Tall hoodies and tall tees and long sleev tees?

ive heard of eDoggo and Jiberish for hoodies anyothers?

thanks alot guys real need a good one!
Peace and happy Shredin!


----------



## john doe

Tall tee's aren't steezy in any way. Well, unless you have a vagina and you want the dress look.


----------



## Guest

haha na there steeze to the days if they dont go past ur knees they look algood..
BUMP to anyone knowing where to get any rad tall tees and hoodies?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

jamaica ave, canal street, lol anywhere on in NYC where there is loud hip hop bumping from speakers sitting outside the store front. there like $5 too. Idk about any websites that got them and if the only stores near you are abercrombie, and the gap then your assed out bro :laugh:


----------



## Guest

haha cheerz dude..to bad i live in new zealand  i can get plain tall tees here im mainly lookn for a website i can buy big tall hoodies...if u no any sites let me no..chers any way NY bro


----------



## john doe

Maybe try a big and tall clothes store?


----------



## bigJ

Nine22 Apparel — Home
these guys are over in your area, i think Australia but not too sure


----------



## deanobruce

just go to a fat person shop and buy hoodies and tshirts there...


----------



## Qball

Seems like the tall tee fad has faded...at least on hood. See a lot more fitted or slightly baggy.


----------



## deanobruce

and thatsa a good thing! now hopefully it dies out everywhere else


----------



## boardsick123

Steezy Shirts | Facebook This shits called steezy shirts and they make tall stuff for a good price check it out.


----------



## david_z

http://thuggies.ca


----------



## FreeSnowboardin

custom snowboard wear and oversized hoodies

Snowboarding Gear by FreeSnowboarding on Etsy


----------



## uninc.mike

why would you wanna look like your wearing a night gown? LOL, idk just me. but i guess you can go to finishline and get them 5 for 20$!


----------



## Jenzo

I gots this DOPE hoodie 4 salez just pm me.


----------

